# Great deal on Glades X?



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If I had the extra coin, I would be meeting you in the next hour. Hope you secure the mold.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks makin moves! I am hopin to get them. Turn around on first 4 will be pretty fast if I can make this happen.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the deposit/cost???


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Guys, I am getting enough inquiries that if ya’ll help me make this happen I will extend the number of discounts to first 6 boats!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I took your post earlier wrong, thought you were purchasing the Evergladez that needed finishing. And I would use Kevlar if you obtain this mold.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

flysalt060 kevlar is an option that can be had.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Guys, just to answer a few repeat questions for ya’ll.
I have over 20 years experiance in the industry from r&d, tooling and lamination to rigging and am a factory certified tech by multiple outboard manufacturers.
The price quoted will have a cap and front and rear decks.
The price does not include brightwork such as platforms and grab rails but I will include at cost for first 6 skiffs, my fab guy is amazing!
Color choice from chart will be included at no additional charge.
Custom color may have an upcharge.
I might be able to make a deal on trailers for first 6 boats.
Possibly can get a deal on outboards is all customers agree on same manufacturer.
I gotta get deposits on the first 4 skiff to purchase the molds, I told Harry that I would be transparent with this and I am a man of my word! The cost of these skiffs will increase by $2-$4k after the first 6 are sold though! Still a good buy for a great skiff!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think pictures would help


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Permitchaser, I don’t have the molds yet. Most know what this skiff is but you can find pics of the Glades X by way of google. I won’t be changing much if anything about it so the internet pics should give you an idea. Sorry if that came off harsh, I’m not a wordsmith lol! I told Harry I’d be clear with ya’ll if he let me try to sell a few to cover the cost of the tooling. So this is me being transparent. Your higher than average deposit that is 100% refundable if tooling falls through and up until your skiff is in the mold gets you a legal sales agreement and contract stating this and a discount on the entire build. It is a first come first to be built basis and each boat will take me approximately 6 weeks to complete once tooling is in my possession.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Folks, I want to apologize for grammar, bad spelling, and just bad english in my replies to this thread! I have recieved way more interest in this than anticipated and have been trying to respond as fast as possible to everyone while working my day job! 
That said, hull number one is sold, hull number 2 sale pending deposit! I need to move quickly on these first few so I can secure the molds. Only need 2 more sales and the glades x will live on and be built with caring hands! No pressure lol!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

I am getting a quote for 6 aluminum dry launch trailers with torsion axles and 6 f25 yamaha portables comin and I’ll pass that buying power straight to ya’ll! No profit for me on motors or trailers just buying power for ya’ll if you are interested in full packages!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Boatbrains - not trying to derail your thread, but just want to get schooled on the model history. I don't see the Glades X on Harry's site. What's the story? Seems that it was an R&D mold that led to the Evergladez. Is that right?

What is the difference between the Evergladez and the Glades X? 

Are you going to offer it with a tunnel?

Options wise, is this tiller only? Or can you do side console?

Lastly, why is Harry allowing this mold to be released?

Thanks man - it would also be good to post some of your work to show off your skills.


----------



## Uncle Red (Aug 25, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Title says it all! Who wants a great deal on a Glades X hull? I want to purchase this tooling from Harry and have his blessing to post this thread! I want to keep this great boat out of a mass production place. I am prepaired to offer a great deal on the first 4 boats I pull! A higher than normal deposit will be required and will be 100% refundable in writing should I not aquire the tooling before someone else! These will be high quality hand laid glass by me and ready for your power and trailer! I also will offer any additional rigging at a discounted rate! Again, the tooling is not mine yet but if I can get the 4 deposits in time those folks will be getting a heck of a deal! PM me if you are interested in purchasing one!


Please contact me privately, which is something that I do not how to do on this forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> @Boatbrains - not trying to derail your thread, but just want to get schooled on the model history. I don't see the Glades X on Harry's site. What's the story? Seems that it was an R&D mold that led to the Evergladez. Is that right?
> 
> What is the difference between the Evergladez and the Glades X?
> 
> ...


I could be wrong and will have to verify through Harry, but I believe the evergladez is an evolution from the gladez x.
Sometimes builders release tooling to make room for new models which I believe this is the case here. This is still a good design and many have shown interest already. Tunnel, small center, side consoles are all options however... I have to build those molds after acquiring the other tooling.
I will pm a few pics if you’d like.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> I could be wrong and will have to verify through Harry, but I believe the evergladez is an evolution from the gladez x.
> Sometimes builders release tooling to make room for new models which I believe this is the case here. This is still a good design and many have shown interest already. Tunnel, small center, side consoles are all options however... I have to build those molds after acquiring the other tooling.
> I will pm a few pics if you’d like.


Your exactly right I have the z and it has a little sharper entry and spray rail if i didn't already have one I'd be all over your deal the x looks like a great boat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

makin moves said:


> Ill make lunch!
> View attachment 43158





Backcountry 16 said:


> Your exactly right I have the z and it has a little sharper entry and spray rail if i didn't already have one I'd be all over your deal the x looks like a great boat.


Thank you!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Harry made the glades x for 6years? Think jdad on here has the first one after prototype and no bait lures, had the proto. Along the way he changed some things, fine tuning. Get myself once a day for not buying the low tide tiller proto years ago. Think it is sitting on SGI or was.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kick myself. Siri autocorrect!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I could be wrong and will have to verify through Harry, but I believe the evergladez is an evolution from the gladez x.


My understanding is that the Low Tide Guide begat the Glades X begat the EvergladeZ...

I think I have the last Glades X that was built by Harry. He built it for another Microskiff member who ultimately sold it to me earlier this year. There is a build thread out there. Good stuff.

IMHO, the Glades X is a tiller...period. It would be a mistake to complicated such a sweet, simple boat with consoles and extra rigging. Its the perfect technical tiller.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Thank you!


Boatbrains pm me the deposit and build cost information. My boat is currently for sale and I will be replacing her very soon. Thank you


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

crboggs said:


> My understanding is that the Low Tide Guide begat the Glades X begat the EvergladeZ...
> 
> I think I have the last Glades X that was built by Harry. He built it for another Microskiff member who ultimately sold it to me earlier this year. There is a build thread out there. Good stuff.
> 
> IMHO, the Glades X is a tiller...period. It would be a mistake to complicated such a sweet, simple boat with consoles and extra rigging. Its the perfect technical tiller.


LTG is a different hull, longer & slightly wider. Carries the V further back and bit of deadrise to the transom. Won't get as skinny but a bit drier and softer riding. Was planning on buying a Glades until I spoke to Harry about some of the water I cross, I decided I could give up a little and still fish where I need to. It won't run by half exposed crab traps like y'all though lol.

@Boatbrains good luck man, I hope this works out for you, it's definitely a SWEET hull.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

posting a nice photo of one in this thread might help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

devrep said:


> posting a nice photo of one in this thread might help.


I’m not goin to post pictures I don’t own, of a boat I didn’t build. Doing so could end this project before it gets started. If someone with a Glades X would like to post a pic of their’s for reference that would be wonderful. Or, you can type Glades X into your search engine and get reference pics. I haven’t built any at this point so any you look at are Harry’s builds.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorta a hijack and since you brought up X and console, Wonder what happened to the GladesX with console and the 2 tiller LTG’s for sale in south fla?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Have you given up on your own design? Frankly I was more excited to see what you came up with after all the input from fellow MS folks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Have you given up on your own design? Frankly I was more excited to see what you came up with after all the input from fellow MS folks.


Absolutely not! My design is still in the works, being able to aquire these molds will give me a jump start on everything though! And if I am able to get them it will assure us all the molds never know what the feeling of a chopper gunned resin rich layup is lol! I feel it is a good design that Harry has improved on over the years but still a good design!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

Just a way for me to generate some income and concentrate on designing and building instead of repairing!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

devrep said:


> posting a nice photo of one in this thread might help.


Sick ass boat from a skiff legend...wish I had more pics, but she's not the kind of boat you stand around taking snaps off, you're normally too busy stalking the low tides...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Sick ass boat from a skiff legend...wish I had more pics, but she's not the kind of boat you stand around taking snaps off, you're normally too busy stalking the low tides...


What is your top speed with the 50 Tohatsu?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice, what length and beam?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Stevie said:


> What is your top speed with the 50 Tohatsu?


You gonna add another one to the stable Stevie?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Stevie said:


> What is your top speed with the 50 Tohatsu?


Low 30s. Not bad jacked up with the custom skinny water prop. She's not built for speed but falls right in with similar sized boats running the same motor.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

devrep said:


> nice, what length and beam?


Pretty sure the length is 17'6". Not sure about beam, but the boat is not tippy.

I bought this one after fishing on a friend's Glades X. So I didn't really care about the measurables.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

EvanHammer said:


> You gonna add another one to the stable Stevie?


¡¡¡¡¡ No sir !!!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> Title says it all! Who wants a great deal on a Glades X hull? I want to purchase this tooling from Harry and have his blessing to post this thread! I want to keep this great boat out of a mass production place. I am prepaired to offer a great deal on the first 4 boats I pull! A higher than normal deposit will be required and will be 100% refundable in writing should I not aquire the tooling before someone else! These will be high quality hand laid glass by me and ready for your power and trailer! I also will offer any additional rigging at a discounted rate! Again, the tooling is not mine yet but if I can get the 4 deposits in time those folks will be getting a heck of a deal! PM me if you are interested in purchasing one!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy you will be able to continue a great quality skiff for shallow water use. Any idea for construction details, aka, cored, vacuum bagged, vinyl ester, biaxal, ECT. 
This revival of this glades x should start prices on originals escalating aka hells bay type history.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

crboggs said:


> Pretty sure the length is 17'6". Not sure about beam, but the boat is not tippy.
> 
> I bought this one after fishing on a friend's Glades X. So I didn't really care about the measurables.


17'-6"×6'-0" measurement of my glades x, I am 72 and had no issues with stability.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Happy you will be able to continue a great quality skiff for shallow water use. Any idea for construction details, aka, cored, vacuum bagged, vinyl ester, biaxal, ECT.


I’m tryin!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I’m tryin!


If you start building these hulls, I may have to come up there and visit. Need to learn that water anyways.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

crboggs said:


> If you start building these hulls, I may have to come up there and visit. Need to learn that water anyways.


Come on with it! I’ll show ya how to replace a lower unit lol!


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

I picked up the first production Glades X hull in Spring of 2014. It's a quiet, shallow skiff that poles easy, is wide and long enough to fish two with one on the platform, and runs well with as little as 25 hp. Its hull is identical to the GladeZ's with the exception of the sharper entry and spray rails. They're intended for a softer, drier ride in chop, giving it some of the capabilities LowHydrogen mentions with the Low Tide Guide, which Harry has replaced with the Gold Cup.

Boatbrains, I think the F25 you mention would be a good motor choice, performance and cost wise. And although the hull is large enough to handle a console, I'd agree with crboggs that it's a simple, utilitarian design that's perfect with a tiller. Good luck, I hope you can make this work!


----------



## grassfed (Aug 17, 2007)

Send me a pm with pricing info. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Folks, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for they’re support on this project! It may or may not happen that is yet to be determined, but if it does... I won’t disappoint! I have had a pile of info requests, many great suggestions, a few partnership offers, some that express genuine concerns over the investment “that really help to clear clouded visions as long as you listen”, and a lot of terrific phone conversation with ya’ll! I still plan to move foreward provided the contracts and deposits come in. I am not financially liquid enough at this time to purchase the tooling by myself but will not take on a partner in this endevor “been burnt bad already”. Anyway, keep the questions and phone calls coming, If I can’t pull this off now... I still have my “glades type skiff” project that ya’ll have given me great ideas and expectations on and I am listening! Thanks again folks, this community is just AWESOME!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Folks, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for they’re support on this project! It may or may not happen that is yet to be determined, but if it does... I won’t disappoint! I have had a pile of info requests, many great suggestions, a few partnership offers, some that express genuine concerns over the investment “that really help to clear clouded visions as long as you listen”, and a lot of terrific phone conversation with ya’ll! I still plan to move foreward provided the contracts and deposits come in. I am not financially liquid enough at this time to purchase the tooling by myself but will not take on a partner in this endevor “been burnt bad already”. Anyway, keep the questions and phone calls coming, If I can’t pull this off now... I still have my “glades type skiff” project that ya’ll have given me great ideas and expectations on and I am listening! Thanks again folks, this community is just AWESOME!


Good call if you can do it on your own you'll be better off I too have been burned by an ex partner and will keep my money thank you hope it works out for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

To clarify, I have been burned bad by partners in company... but that’s not the big reason I don’t want a partner.
While not a control freak, this venture is my baby demon love child lol! I do demand total control over my build process, quality control, and customer service and those thing will not be compromised or negotiated! It’d be kinda hard for me to find a partner that would contractually agree to being 100% silent with zero say in the company anyway, so that’s my story there folks.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> To clarify, I have been burned bad by partners in company... but that’s not the big reason I don’t want a partner.
> While not a control freak, this venture is my baby demon love child lol! I do demand total control over my build process, quality control, and customer service and those thing will not be compromised or negotiated! It’d be kinda hard for me to find a partner that would contractually agree to being 100% silent with zero say in the company anyway, so that’s my story there folks.


What type of fiber, resin and build process are you planning?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

First half dozen will be open, hand laid layups using vinester resin and csm, biaxial fabrics. Unless folks want to wait, after those 6 I will be tooling up for bagging and infusion. At that point aramid and carbon builds will be offered for those distinguished folks that prefer the “exotic” materials. I have a lay up schedule in mind and will discuss with Harry what is working for him on this hull.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Now for the fun part!

Since I haven’t built one yet...
Plan is to build a prototype, power with a 60 yamaha 2stroke I have, take out in Crystal bay and pound the hell out of it for a couple weeks before proceeding with customer builds. If my laminate schedule needs tweaking, I’ll be able to make those changes before sending out the product! This will be a one piece total uni structure skiff when complete! In other words, cap bonded and glassed to hull and bulk heads, ect...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

J-Dad said:


> I picked up the first production Glades X hull in Spring of 2014. It's a quiet, shallow skiff that poles easy, is wide and long enough to fish two with one on the platform, and runs well with as little as 25 hp. Its hull is identical to the GladeZ's with the exception of the sharper entry and spray rails. They're intended for a softer, drier ride in chop, giving it some of the capabilities LowHydrogen mentions with the Low Tide Guide, which Harry has replaced with the Gold Cup.
> 
> Boatbrains, I think the F25 you mention would be a good motor choice, performance and cost wise. And although the hull is large enough to handle a console, I'd agree with crboggs that it's a simple, utilitarian design that's perfect with a tiller. Good luck, I hope you can make this work!


J-Dad, what HP is your hull rated for?


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> J-Dad, what HP is your hull rated for?


Backwater I already had a low-hour two-stroke 25 hp that I moved to the Glades X, but Harry built at least a couple with 50 hp short shaft Tohatsu tillers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

I bet a 50 flies this hull! If all goes well, I’ll let ya know how a 60 does lol!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

J-Dad said:


> but Harry built at least a couple with 50 hp short shaft Tohatsu tillers.


Yup. I have one of those. And I think Jack Foreman runs one as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> I be a 50 flies this hull! If all goes well, I’ll let ya know how a 60 does lol!


May as well hang a 70 Yamaha 2 stroke on there...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Honestly...I think the Tohatsu 50 is pushing right on the edge, especially on the tunnel hull. I wouldn't go any heavier.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

It's not really a speed hull. I think you'll hit a point of diminishing return pretty quick. Now, if you build a small pad for it, that may be a different story.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> May as well hang a 70 Yamaha 2 stroke on there...


Smack, the 60 is only because I have a 60. It will be for r and d purposes only and I’m pretty confident with a wnw or nw wind and a 60 on the back that I will test my future product well beyond it’s limits! That’s how I roll though, find a problem area and fix it before it goes on to production and 50-60 are built!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> Smack, the 60 is only because I have a 60. It will be for r and d purposes only and I’m pretty confident with a wnw or nw wind and a 60 on the back that I will test my future product well beyond it’s limits! That’s how I roll though, find a problem area and fix it before it goes on to production and 50-60 are built!


I hear you, I’m just a fool for a 70 2 stroke power:weight ratio and testing the limits of everything! Sweet skiffs...it’s great to see such interest in a nice tunnel hull.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Please pm me all pertinent info such as sale price, required deposit, etc. Thanks in advance...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Now for the fun part!
> 
> Since I haven’t built one yet...
> Plan is to build a prototype, power with a 60 yamaha 2stroke I have, take out in Crystal bay and pound the hell out of it for a couple weeks before proceeding with customer builds. If my laminate schedule needs tweaking, I’ll be able to make those changes before sending out the product! This will be a one piece total uni structure skiff when complete! In other words, cap bonded and glassed to hull and bulk heads, ect...


when you test run in Crystal Bay let me know, I can be your escort boat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

devrep said:


> when you test run in Crystal Bay let me know, I can be your escort boat.


No escort needed, camera boat maybe!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Well folks, sorta bitter sweet news tonight.
I have decided to pull the plug on buying the Glades X mold from Harry.
Multiple things have led to this decision none of which are because of Harry or the design. I love the design!
Harry was more than fair and kind in allowing me to attempt what many would call crazy and over ambitious! You folks proved that my craziness, ambition, and willingness to think outside the proverbial box is just what I need to concentrate on.
My plan was to ride Harry’s coat tails using his proven design to help build my name. It almost worked as I did recieve a couple full deposits as well as partnership offers and was even offered a decent rate loan to start this thing up. But then I started thinking, do I want to be that guy that builds another persons old model and rides the coat tails of that persons success? Not that Harry’s coat tails would be a bad set to ride and I’m sure even my stubborn self could learn a lot from him! Or do I want to be the guy that starts at ground level in the back yard and builds my company the old fashioned way? Well folks, I gotta say that nothing has ever been handed to me and hard work is all I know... So I am ready to put in the hours to make this work. My next one will come with a more realistic deposit and I have a better idea of what I want to do with that design already! Once I get it started and a few legal things for the design and business squared away I will share her with ya’ll.
Thank you all again for all of your support with the Glades X project! The responses were almost overwhelming! And another thank you to Harry for allowing me the opportunity to try this! Thank you all and God bless, James


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Sometimes you have to have this catharsis to get a clear path. Get your business plan together and then double all the costs, timelines, etc. start with your retail price and work backwards- can you make that work from a profit standpoint ? Then plan your path/costs/pricing from the customer side, they determine everything, it doesn’t matter what you think, it’s what they believe.

Start slow, get a prototype into the hands of a fisherman or guide you trust. I’ve been in product development for over 20years, we never go with rev A, our final designs our often well down the alphabet. Just a thought, good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey thanks fishtex, at the end of the day I am making the right decision even if it was difficult. I fully understand the planning and development of a company, but I just had to try this path first! Had nothing to lose and everything “sorta” to gain. I don’t need to build skiffs, repair work and my 9-5 pay the bills ok. But I want to build skiffs, I will build skiffs!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> Hey thanks fishtex, at the end of the day I am making the right decision even if it was difficult. I fully understand the planning and development of a company, but I just had to try this path first! Had nothing to lose and everything “sorra” to gain. I don’t need to build skiffs, repair work and my 9-5 pay the bills ok. But I want to build skiffs, I will build skiffs!


I agree, getting Harry’s mold is really tempting, but in the long run, you want your own design, and timing is everything, you don’t want to force it, I mean, that’s the whole reason for doing this. I’ll be watching, good luck and maybe Im a customer....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Enough with the sobbing, get to work.

Get some sketches up and we'll rip them apart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

No sobbing here Bud. Just letting ya’ll know the plan! It had a lot of interest and I didn’t want the thread to wnd without explanation! Time to get to work, let this one die folks lol, James!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone know where the mold is going?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

No, I don’t know if Harry got it sold or not. He has 3 for sale and I was gonna jump on this one but I shifted gears a little and decided not to. It’s a good design by a great man so I hope it is built right by the next guy!


----------

